# 2000 Altima power loss & gas smell



## bwcamp (Apr 4, 2004)

The last couple of weeks I have noticed strong smell of gasoline after backing out of garage. No gasoline smell in garage at all so no obvious leaks. Car starts and idles fine (no misses) and appears to run smooth enough but noticed severe loss of power on hills and acceleration is not what it used to be on the flats. Fumes and power loss appeared about the same time so I expect are related. Any feedback appreciated. Car has 170,000 kms.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

when was the last time you had a tune-up and also when was the last time you had the o2 sensor replaced?


----------



## bwcamp (Apr 4, 2004)

*Update*



Asleep_94_Altima said:


> when was the last time you had a tune-up and also when was the last time you had the o2 sensor replaced?


Last full tune-up was at 100K. Spoke to dealer who suspects converter...doesn't quite make sense to me but will take it in to them for a check-up. Thanks.


----------



## bwcamp (Apr 4, 2004)

*Clogged converter*

According to dealer, converter is clogged...may need manifold as well. $1000.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

why do you need a new manifold? did it crack? make sure they give you the old manifold when they are done. even though our exhaust manifolds are prone to cracking, id want to see the old one when they have it out. its not cheap for the labor or the part on the manifold.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Junkyard! DIY!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yes indeeedy.


----------



## bwcamp (Apr 4, 2004)

*manifold okay*

Manifold was okay...just replaced converter. Like new.


----------



## ACeE3 (May 10, 2004)

bwcamp said:


> The last couple of weeks I have noticed strong smell of gasoline after backing out of garage. No gasoline smell in garage at all so no obvious leaks. Car starts and idles fine (no misses) and appears to run smooth enough but noticed severe loss of power on hills and acceleration is not what it used to be on the flats. Fumes and power loss appeared about the same time so I expect are related. Any feedback appreciated. Car has 170,000 kms.


Had the exact same problem : don't know if you have this on cold monrings, but I live in Montreal Canada - gets pretty damn cold in winter. I had gas odor in car on cold morning starts, loss of power, and engine would lope a couple of times immediately after a warm engine re-start (eg 10-15 minutes after short trip with a warm engine)- started at around 95k last year (March/03) - brought to dealer for 100k inspection, and they told me it was the converter.

Lucky it was covered by warranty. Things seemed ok for a while - but this past winter the same problems started again. Back to dealer, they cannot find any error codes or anything - ended up cleaning the throttle body but that did squat.

Recently, the problem has progressed to the engine missing intermittently during idle in drive - as if it was about to stall. But not every day, so it is very strange. Changed fuel filter, plugs (old plugs looked like normal wear), tested wires, rotor & cap ok. Darn thing is that no error codes ever show up, so nobody knows where to look!

Hope your repair lasts longer than mine did - and if anybody has any thoughts, I really would appreciate it! (the dealer mechanic tells me its normal for this model year....I better not tell my friend who also has a 2000, or he'll be jealous of me!!)


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

ACeE3 said:


> Had the exact same problem : don't know if you have this on cold monrings, but I live in Montreal Canada - gets pretty damn cold in winter. I had gas odor in car on cold morning starts, loss of power, and engine would lope a couple of times immediately after a warm engine re-start (eg 10-15 minutes after short trip with a warm engine)- started at around 95k last year (March/03) - brought to dealer for 100k inspection, and they told me it was the converter.
> 
> Lucky it was covered by warranty. Things seemed ok for a while - but this past winter the same problems started again. Back to dealer, they cannot find any error codes or anything - ended up cleaning the throttle body but that did squat.
> 
> ...


Check the secondary ignition components like the coil and I would go ahead and replace the Cap and Rotor with new Nissan parts anyway. There may be a problem in one of the sensors like the temp sensor which is sending the wrong info to the ECU. See if you can get someone to hook up a service monitor so that the real time info can be reviewed.

Troy


----------

